
How Many Spreadsheets Does It Take to Run a Fortune 500 Company? - nikunjk
http://www.wired.com/2014/03/many-spreadsheets-take-run-fortune-500-company
======
greenyoda
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7994086](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7994086)

